# Craftsman 917.270412 Tractor



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked this up the other day as part of a package deal. It's a Craftsman 917.270412 with a Briggs 13.5 engine & a 42" deck. The hood & grille are missing, as well as the turbo-cool baffle (I think). 

Pressure washed it, replaced some fuel line & the fuel filter. My fuel shutoff valves haven't arrived yet (from China...), so that will have to wait. Cleaned the battery cable ends, installed a battery, checked the oil, poured in some gas. IT RUNS! Quite well, too. I drove it around & engaged the blades. IT MOWS! I still have to remove the deck & check everything, sharpen blades, etc.

I threw an old hood & grille on it, but it's not the right one. If anyone has a hood/grille assembly, let me know.

Btw, these pics are before her bath...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I traded my buddy a fuel filter for a fuel shutoff valve today, then installed it on the tractor. Replaced the rest of the gooey fuel line.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Stopped by my local small engine repair guy & he may have a hood/grille for it. He's gonna check, then send me a couple pics of it.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Cleaned up...









Picked up a hood/grille today.







Gotta paint it green to match the body.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Hood set in place, but not yet attached. The hooks that fit into the frame are gone. Gotta fabricate something.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks like it's gonna be a good one. Are you planning to keep or sell it? Don't matter, it's a success story. Glad to hear it worked.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

It's a flip like others I've posted here. I like to share.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Got a hood hinge bracket assembly on order. Should be a week or two. From a newer model, but heavier metal, not just metal rod. We'll see...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice back up mower.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I have 24 lawn/garden tractors total. Way too many backups!


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow! I have 3 and the wife says I'm crazy. Are you keeping them all or selling some?


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Selling most of them. I buy them cheap or get them free, then fix them up & sell them.


----------



## ssiron (May 13, 2011)

I've got one of these and it will not run with this type fuel filter. It use a smaller one with just a screen in it.
Frank


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Ordered a hood bracket assembly for the hood. Should be in any day now. Still gotta paint the hood. Picked up some forest green, but it really needs to be metallic. Maybe I can use it on the underside & as a base coat. Top coat with metallic. Sharpen blades & ready for resale.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Sanded the underside of the hood, removed the engine baffle & painted it black, knocked out a couple dents, painted the underside of the hood, sanded & primed the topside of the hood. Tomorrow, I'll paint the topside & reattach the baffle.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

The parts I had ordered came in today. The new hood pivot bracket was among them. Unfortunately, it was 2" too short. It was 17" wide & the hood is 19" wide where the bracket would attach. The LT1000 takes a wider bracket, a little under 20". I would rather have to trim a little off, than to make an adaptor to make a bracket reach the mounting point. Called the parts guy & he ordered me the wider one. Should be in Monday.

Still need to paint the hood. That's my task for tomorrow.

Hopefully, all I have to do after the hood is to level the deck & sharpen the blades. Then, a quick ad on craigslist.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Painted the hood & reinstalled the freshly painted baffle today.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Masking tape removed. Picking up correct hood bracket in the morning.








Probably mask off & paint the grille tomorrow after I pick up the hood bracket. One new headlight bulb, clean the reflector & lens, adjust deck level. Take pictures & create ad on craigslist.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Attached the hood last fall. It would not close all the way, so I got discouraged & abandoned the project for the winter. Turns out, the baffle wouldn't allow the hood to close. Removed it & success. Had to drain the gas tank of varnish (was fresh gas last fall), clean the carb & install a new fuel filter & 1 short section of hose. Starts up & runs well. I have to pull the deck & lube the spindles. Seem to be tight enough to kill the engine when I engage the blades. I installed 2 new headlight bulbs after cleaning the reflective decal behind the bulbs. Cleaned the headlight lens & reinstalled it. The grille has been painted black as well. Getting closer...


----------



## Tomcatg (May 14, 2016)

sounds cool..the pics aren't showing up though


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I can see them


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

probably needs to log in


----------



## Tomcatg (May 14, 2016)

It's working now, very cool!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Update:

Dropped the deck to service the spindles. Cleaned the entire deck of old crud, oiled the spindles, removed the blades to sharpen but they were bent & welded. Just happened to have a pair of new blades for a 42" Craftsman deck, as well as a new deck belt, so I installed them. Sanded down the deck & sprayed with gloss black paint. Sanded some rust from the grooves in the pulleys as well. Sanded & painted the rear of the tractor gloss black. Greased the front wheel spindles & wheel bearings. Wiped down the tractor. Touched up a couple scratches on the freshly painted ( last year) hood. Pulled the steering wheel & reoriented it to the front wheels. 

Hot outside right now. Cooling off inside with a/c. Install deck later today or tomorrow, take some glamor shots & post to craigslist classifieds.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Attached the deck, but the belt was squealing & smoking. Seems I forgot to attach one of the levers. Kinda damaged the belt, but too bad. 

Had to take off the carb & thoroughly clean it. Found some green gunk inside the idle passages. Reinstalled & adjusted the carb. Mowed the lawn without a hitch. Tomorrow I address the 2 tires that have air retention issues.

Getting closer to resale ready...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Repaired 3 leaky tires. One had a roofing nail & all over dryrot cracks, the other two had rim leaks. Made an improvised plug & used liquid laundry starch on one. Used bead sealer on the other two. Repaired the seat cracks with black duct tape. Washed the tractor & used armor all on the seat & plastic parts. Took some pics & added them to the craigslist ad.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Mowed my yard with this guy the other day. Did a decent job. Can't understand why nobody has called to take a look. Been up or sale on craigslist for a while.


----------



## Incle puss (Jul 9, 2021)

_I need the bracket ...by the engagement lever to hook end of engagement cable toof_


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Incle puss said:


> _I need the bracket ...by the engagement lever to hook end of engagement cable toof_


?!? You are in the wrong thread. you may need to elaborate and I can help you figure out where to ask your question.


----------

